# problems with adult step children.



## jenniferswe (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm having a problem with husband younger son. His son has lost another job and his wife left him. both him and his wife were rude to me recently. this is one of those people who are a failure to launch. they can't get it together and are always borrowing money from dear old dad. this guy has a long list of **** ups. many parents I've ran into would of told him to walk ages ago. My stepson, as far as job skill, know how to weld and has a commercial driver's license. Not everybody has these things. He shouldn't be out of work all the time.
My husband is facing gall bladder surgery soon and doesn't need the added drama.
I need to hear from people who have been through this sort of thing and what they did about it.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

What is the reason your husband keeps rescuing his son?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Have a heart-to-heart with your step son. Tell him your husband is having health issues and needs no drama right now. Please go figure it out yourself until he's better.


----------



## jenniferswe (Apr 23, 2012)

the reason my husband keeps bailing his son out is that it's his only biological child. My husband has a very soft heart and is sensitive.


----------

